# Ayuso



## j0se

Larry Ayuso received an inusual offer from an NBA team.

The Dallas Mavericks has invited SG Larry Ayuso for an special team they have. They will see him for 5 days, then, if they like what they see, they will sign him a guaranteed 1 year contract.

He is supposed to be on his way to Dallas today. But I have some insider info tht in Dallas is too much ...

Pros
-Unlimited 3 range
-Very quick and strong
-Great defender in the NCAA, FIBA, and every league he's been, has very good tools as a perimeter defender or one on one defender, very tough
-atheletic
-good scoring abilty

Cons
-Very undersized at 6"3 205
-Has no point guard skils, can't run an offense
-Can be a streaky shooter at times
-limited potential










Name: Elias Ayuso
Nickname: Larry
Born: March 27, 1977
Status: Active
Origin: Aguas Buenas, Puerto Rico








Height: 6-2/1,91cm
Weight: 202lbs/91,6kg
College: USC '98
Drafted: Undrafted
Languages: Spanish
Website: InterBasket Forums & larryayuso.us/
Teams (jersey): Puerto Rican National Team, USC Trojans, San German Atleticos (BSN Puerto Rico), Quebradillas Piratas (BSN Puerto Rico), Grand Rapids Hoops (CBA), San Antonio Spurs (NBA), Ionoikos (Greece), Montegranaro (Italy), Besiktas (Turkey)
FACTS: Larry Ayuso was born in Aguas Buenas, Puerto Rico. At 9 years old his family moved to New York, were his dad abandoned them. Then he started to gain some money stealing and selling drugs in the streets of New York. Everything started to change when his brother died in a street fight, and some of his friends also died cause of drugs. Then he recognized he nedded a change and started making some money playing streetball. Then his high school gave him a chance and he make the team. He was adopted by a family in New Mexico, where he currently resides. And got a scholarship from USC. Then he gets a contract to play in the Puerto Rico league with the Quebradillas Piratas, later being traded to the San German Atleticos, where he has a breakout year, earning himself a spot with the Puerto Rico NT in 2001. He signed in the NBA with the San Antonio Spurs, but was waived after a month with the team


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

Planning to put him in the NBDL maybe? I have a hard time believing they actually think he'll contribute to the team this year. Do we even have a roster spot? I guess we do now that I look at the roster on NBA.com. There 17 players listed (12 active + 3 IR + 2 NBDL) but one of them is Bradley.


----------



## arenas809

Apparently did nothing to warrant being offered a contract, was that your inside info Jose?

I knew that was going to be the outcome before the workout even took place.


----------



## mavsman

He's already 28 years old. Why would we waste any time on this guy? I don't mind taking a flyer on young guys like Rawle Marshall and Josh Powell but I don't see the point in longshots who are already past thier prime.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I remember the Spurs having this guy in camp a few years ago. I thought he was always labled as a tweener who has the body of a PG but the game of a SG.


----------

